# ROK Espresso Maker



## DarkCoffee (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi,

I'm playing with a ROK Espresso maker, however I'm struggling to pull a decent Espresso...

I preheat the whole machine and am using great coffee from Panther in Miami.

Any feedback, suggestions or advice much appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Well I have advice, but your not gonna like it.......


----------



## DarkCoffee (Jul 9, 2016)

Constructive advice.....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Pre heat with 3 fills from a kettle, slow presses with PF in place. Reboil for the actual shot. Fill to about 8-10mm from top. Raise arms slowly to avoid overflowing, press after 30sec. Shot takes ~45sec. (~75sec. total from starting to raise the arms)

Don't overfill the basket, I have been brewing at 12g in 60g out (not done one for a while but was thinking about dropping dose a tad), espresso grind. I have been lining the basket with an Aeropress paper, you seem to get a lot of solids get through the basket otherwise. I also have a spare basket (clip removed from PF), so I preheat with one basket, having already dosed & tamped the other, ready for a quick change over after preheating. It's a lot less faff than it sounds.

Don't beat yourself up looking for thick dense crema...if you get it, great. If not, just focus on getting a well extracted, sweet shot. Darker roasts might let you go shorter on the ratio.


----------



## DarkCoffee (Jul 9, 2016)

Thank you.... I'll give it ago......


----------



## DarkCoffee (Jul 9, 2016)

Ok..... After endless attempts I can get an impressive Espresso out of it; not the greatest but very good considering the cost of the machine / gadget!

I flush the machine through with boiling water 3 times as suggested, it's of solid construction so holds the heat well afterwards. I also heat the cup up!

I used 18.5g of fine coffee (Panther East Coast) and filled the water chamber to around 15mm of the top.

I lifted the arms to prefuse the coffee for 10 seconds then extracted 35g of coffee over 20 seconds.

It's great, really good actually, better than expected.... It's very hard to make a consistent espresso, but very pleased. I still need to fine tune my method, perhaps less water in the chamber next time!

An ok stop gap, until I can get a Rocket V60r....

please se keep any more suggestions coming! Thanks!!!!


----------



## DarkCoffee (Jul 9, 2016)

Just pulled an excellent Ristretto - after an evening of trying.....

18g of a slightly finer grind than the espresso and stopped the water flow at 20ml - got that strong lingering aftertaste!

The ROK is difficult to gain consistency; however with practice you can bang out some good shots!


----------

